# Rural Pakistan.



## ghazi52

Kuri Dolaal, Mandra

Reactions: Like Like:
23 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Which province ?


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

ek hoi tasveer.. ?


----------



## ghazi52

Khairpur, Sindh.






A view of Khairpur Sakhar N5 Rd Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Masha'Allah and Alhumdulillah ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## batool100

Yes the beautiful view of Pakistani villages,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Khabrawala canal near Sialkot










Makai de bhotay, near Pakpattan road

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ghazi52

Dusty Road to Cholistan Desert passing through a jungle..Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
21 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bas_kya_bhai

sa


ghazi52 said:


> Khairpur, Sindh.
> 
> View attachment 127873
> 
> 
> A view of Khairpur Sakhar N5 Rd Sindh
> 
> View attachment 127878
> 
> 
> View attachment 127879


me khairpur of dr. agha waqar..... its beutiful

ghazi us din tune mere se gajar ka halwa banvaya. ab christmas ke saamne kya vacation karvaega kya.
emotional kar deta hai yaar tu.


----------



## ghazi52

*Incredible beauty of Pakistan:
Along Balakot, Mansera Road.. KP*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Early morning in a village

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Cattle herds in the Cholistan Desert,*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.
Punjab
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457

I love such real life pics, thank for PDF can upload aFile directly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

On the banks of River Satluj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Butchcassidy

Nice pictures, villages are much cleaner than the cities


----------



## CHARGER

K




Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Hazro, District Attock

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Near to my village.


----------



## Winchester

ghazi52 said:


> Near to my village.


you from hazro??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

No.
Ghazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

ghazi52 said:


> No.
> Ghazi.


ok 
that would be near tarbela 
my family is from the hazro area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

r
....






A woman carries a bucket filled with water as she walks towards her house..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..m.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....Along Upper Jhelum Canal...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Sadly i dont have post able pics form My district. It is really beautiful and only pics of it on Internet are Flood ridden.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

My village Pics in Chakwal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Assailiant said:


> Sadly i dont have post able pics form My district. It is really beautiful and only pics of it on Internet are Flood ridden.


Which district....


----------



## M.AsfandYar

ghazi52 said:


> Which district....


Hafizabad. Chak Ghazi is my village.
The pics on the internet are of Ghazi Chak in Gujrat ditrict.


----------



## ghazi52

No electricity require . Peace..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Khanpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Beautiful lake fed by abbasia canal in rahim yar khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Desert town in rahim yar khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Bush in the desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Majestic Rahim yar khan destrict

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

M


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Desert town in rahim yar khan district.....majestic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Hassan abdal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Around Toba Tek Singh









__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Interior Sindh is beautiful as some of my friends told me , who are from there ... but the only reason so many people avoid going there is the fear of Thugs and Daako like Zardari ... remove this Daako phenomenon , and seriously Sindh will be filled with Tourist from Karachi ..

and another thing , i really want to Take pictures for Rural Areas of Pakistan , but problem is , that i am highly scared of flying insects ... remove them from farms and all , seriously man they are even bad for corps ...
and if i had anyone in Punjab to show me places to take picture ... but i have no one left in Punjab ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## I.R.A

ghazi52 said:


>



Any pics from northern areas? Thandiani, Manshera, Dasoo, Kohistan, Baltistan.........................????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

rockstar08 said:


> and another thing , i really want to Take pictures for Rural Areas of Pakistan , but problem is , that i am highly scared of flying insects ... remove them from farms and all , seriously man they are even bad for corps ...
> and if i had anyone in Punjab to show me places to take picture ... but i have no one left in Punjab ...


They are necessary for pollination


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> They are necessary for pollination



Grass hoppers are aliens from Mars ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.





*SWAT- KPK *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

One more.......

*






Near Thandiani KPK
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

rockstar08 said:


> and another thing , i really want to Take pictures for Rural Areas of Pakistan , but problem is , that i am highly scared of flying insects ... remove them from farms and all , seriously man they are even bad for corps ...
> and if i had anyone in Punjab to show me places to take picture ... but i have no one left in Punjab ...


Really man are u that sissy?
Villages wouldnt be villages without insects. And us Jatts arent as worried about grasshoppers destroying our crops as you are. Everything right mate?


----------



## rockstar08

Assailiant said:


> Really man are u that sissy?
> Villages wouldnt be villages without insects. And us Jatts arent as worried about grasshoppers destroying our crops as you are. Everything right mate?



ker di na Chutiyape .. ki Daagoon wali baat ?...


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu.






Fields in Skardu valley.






Enroute Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fruits.





and.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moisrar47

Most rural areas in Pakistan are the most beautiful you'll ever see, take nathiagali, naran,shogran for example


----------



## Kabira

Punjab plains

Faisalabad





Mianwali






indus river

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

Villages along Simly dam road Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Jeeve Jeeve Mera Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

Kotli sattian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*


Green green crop of home….





Even the autumn scenes offer colorful look*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..





..
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rural area in KPK........





.
.*Arat*
.
.




.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is an agriculture based country and most of the population lives in the rural areas. People living in the villages have their own way of life which is quite different from the city dwellers. Their life is simple, they have a cleaner pollution free environment and they eat simple, healthy and pure diet. In this segment, the real life in villages is shown through photos (Pics) . The life in rural areas and Pakistani villages is worth seeing.

*A Woman Making Chappati (Roti/Phulka) in the Open*





*A Typical Outdoor Kitchen in the Compound of a House in a Village*





*An Indoor Kitchen in a Pakistani Village House.* Photo by Shahid Iqbal Burewala Trekkerz.





*A Village House and a huge Tree*





*A Typical Village House in Kundian, District Mianwali.* Photo contributed by Asif Sultan Sikandar Kalyar.





*A simple Village House.* Photo by Zaheer Chaudry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

Simple and clean life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Donatello said:


> Simple and clean life.



Very much true ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Donatello said:


> Simple and clean life.



very well said, simple, healthy and pollution free life

amazing pics. thanks for sharing some very childhood memories pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

*please make a special thread and post pics of walled city of Lahore including anarkali food bazar*


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.




.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Keep going, cool thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Near Chakwal kalar kahar ..pic captured by a friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................






Volleyball in Chak 45/6 L
..................






Carrying hay on head near Taxila

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....................A rickshaw in rural Punjab .......
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

wah rickshaws too are decorated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
*200 year old Parinagar Temple,Tharparkur, Sindh.‏
*




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
.



...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> ...........................
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...........


hur hur *whip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................Traditional dress ................

...



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................Camels in Cholistan. Sindh...............................................................................

....
..


 
..
. . . . . . . ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share, Rural life is so free and leisurely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Great share, Rural life is so free and leisurely



True.
Love.....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................



.... .................................. ....................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Sialkot
my nanka





@Shamain @WAJsal @django @Mr.Meap @Armstrong

I dont have pictures but on clear days you can see jammu,s hills from my village

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................



.................... . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

fakhre mirpur said:


> Sialkot
> my nanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shamain @WAJsal @django @Mr.Meap @Armstrong
> 
> I dont have pictures but on clear days you can see jammu,s hills from my village



It's Amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> It's Amazing.


I wish i had winter time pics of chenab river



Mr.Meap said:


> It's Amazing.


I wish i had winter time pics of chenab river

The fog looks amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

fakhre mirpur said:


> I wish i had winter time pics of chenab river
> 
> 
> I wish i had winter time pics of chenab river
> 
> The fog looks amazing



It's nearly winter. Get ready


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> It's nearly winter. Get ready


Its august and the fog season starts in december bohat dair hay abhe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

fakhre mirpur said:


> Sialkot
> my nanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shamain @WAJsal @django @Mr.Meap @Armstrong
> 
> I dont have pictures but on clear days you can see jammu,s hills from my village


Superb pic.


----------



## Dubious

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 141454
> 
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 141455


This I can kinda relate too...Actually lived in one while visiting my phuppo's in laws


----------



## Moon

fakhre mirpur said:


> Its august and the fog season starts in december bohat dair hay abhe



Doesn't it get foggy in punjab early?.


----------



## Zibago

Mr.Meap said:


> Doesn't it get foggy in punjab early?.


Nah fog season normally starts from mid-late december most of the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

fakhre mirpur said:


> Nah fog season normally starts from mid-late december most of the time



I remember islamabad being really foggy in early morning.


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................A small village on the way to MalamJabba, Sawat ...........................

..




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................Hand pump in Sindh.........


..
...



....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................
*A Gali (Street) in a Village in Sanjavi, Baluchistan. 
*
Sanjavi, surrounded by the beautiful landscape of barren mountains lies on the Loralai – Ziarat Road. 




........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> ....................................................................................
> *A Gali (Street) in a Village in Sanjavi, Baluchistan.
> *
> Sanjavi, surrounded by the beautiful landscape of barren mountains lies on the Loralai – Ziarat Road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........



Loralai ... Barren mountains,unregistered vehicles and orchards..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................



..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

Lalazar Naran


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................
*Borith Lake*




..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................
.


..



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................




....


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................................................................
*Women life in rural Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................







.







...


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................






...

.



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................Beauty of a village 










....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................
In Rajanpur district of Punjab, there is a village called Rasoolpur. It has a population of nearly 3500 people who are mainly attached with agriculture to make a living. This is Pakistan's first and probably only village that has 100% literacy rate.






The village has 2 high schools and no kid is out of school. Another beautiful thing about this village is the fact that no one has committed any crime in past 100 years as no FIR has been filed for last 100 years.


...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................
Garyala Village.....Mardan






....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................
Indus Blind Dolphin at Taunsa‏







View of Abbasi Mosque from broken window of Derawar Fort near Bahawalpur






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................

Oranges & Persimmon (Amlok) from Mardan











....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
A winter's morning somewhere in rural Punjab‏




........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Sakoon aa gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................
Nikka lake Chakwal







Dhock Tahliyan lake Chakwal







A village of Chakwal












.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> ......................................................................
> 
> Oranges & Persimmon *(Amlok) *from Mardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



amlok means lukaat ?


----------



## Sinnerman108

[Bregs] said:


> amlok means lukaat ?



Nopes, 
completely different fruits.

Amlok = Persimmon

and lokat = is louqat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> amlok means lukaat ?



Amlok = Persimmon is cross between apple and tomato..

.
Sargodha is located in the north-east of Pakistan. It is known as Pakistan's best citrus-producing area. It is an agricultural trade centre with various industries. SARGODHA is Pakistan's cultural, educational and artistic capital. SARGODHA is an ancient city and its history dates back to 630 AD.The airbase is also home to the Combat Commanders School (CCS), formerly the Fighter Leader's School, an elite training facility for training Pakistan Air Force pilots in fighter tactics and weapons. Although most of the wall is gone, some gates are still there. The old city is still very alive and vibrant with a maze of narrow roads, lanes and bustling bazaars. SARGODHA has expanded immensely over the last 50 years and is still growing.
The term Sargodha has its origins in the words Sar, meaning pond (Talab), and Godha, meaning sadhu baba. Sargodha is largely an agricultural and industrial city. The vast fields in the city have allowed the farmers to develop a range of crops and animal breeding programs. Some of the main crops include citrus, wheat, rice, and sugar cane, which are exported to the other cities as well as internationally.

.Road side market in Sargodha. Punjab..
.Pakistan's best citrus-producing area.


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................





......


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................





....


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
The dried up bed of lake Sassi






A small lake in Thar Desert





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prabakar

Just one Damn word !!!!!!!!!! WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....Same as Rural India except that muslim architect styles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Kabal , Swat







...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage

thanks for posting nice pictures of rural pakistan , rural= peace of mind , i always searched videos of pakistan tier 2 cities and countryside on youtube out of curiosity .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
Lake near Chakwal












...


----------



## S.Y.A

Scenes like the ones posted here are the reason I prefer travelling by train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................
*A Goat Shepard walking through golden wheat fields (Charaha)*







*Beautiful fields of Mustard (Sarson ke khet)*

*



*


.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................
Outside Islamabad






....

River Indus at Sukkur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............
Ziarat






......


----------



## bananarepublic

PHOTO`S from Shimshal,Gilgit-Baltistan
















Fresh apricot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Khari Sharif




@django @EAK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAK

Zibago said:


> Khari Sharif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @EAK



Alllaaaa... ghar yaad aa gya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

EAK said:


> Alllaaaa... ghar yaad aa gya..


Munji ta bey kay chawaan tey paronthay,rajay nay tractor ki lay kay nasna hala graan ni gallaan sher reh kay e yaad aniya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Zibago said:


> Munji ta bey kay chawaan tey paronthay,rajay nay tractor ki lay kay nasna hala graan ni gallaan sher reh kay e yaad aniya


Na yaad karwa yara :'( ki karna aain.


----------



## Moonlight

It all so beautiful. Villagers got the best life. 
Aww I miss Pakistan.


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> It all so beautiful. Villagers got the best life.
> Aww I miss Pakistan.


No batti for atharaan kentay


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> No batti for atharaan kentay



I don't know sub chahte Kia?  
Pehle sub kehte Thay summer main nahi ana light nahi damn hot to koi fun nahi ho ga ab kehte winter main nahi ana no gas no light. :p


----------



## ghazi52

...................................













Rural Scenes from Dadu District in Sindh





....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............
*The Shepherd*






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A local shepherd tending to his sheep near Khaplu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

a

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Boatload of Hay, Jehlum River





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo




----------



## [Bregs]

Rural life is very easy, leisurely, free and healthy n fresh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



damn a dreamland place, looks like some scenery painted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> damn a dreamland place, looks like some scenery painted



True...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah Xaib

These villages look so stunning in these pics but living there is soooo difficult



ghazi52 said:


> No.
> Ghazi.


u chhachhi??


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Xaib said:


> These villages look so stunning in these pics but living there is soooo difficult
> u chhachhi??



No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



making karela or bitter gourd ?


----------



## Zizou

How is Mughaljee not in this thread?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## touela

ghazi52 said:


> I


I curse these black cows - I remember as child, everytime I went with my grandfather to his farm place, these cows always tried to come after me. Grandfather had to push them away everytime.
Then I went with my Nana abbu to his farm place, same thing there. Just look at their faces. There is something evil, huh?


----------



## Zizou

touela said:


> I curse these black cows - I remember as child, everytime I went with my grandfather to his farm place, these cows always tried to come after me. Grandfather had to push them away everytime.
> Then I went with my Nana abbu to his farm place, same thing there. Just look at their faces. There is something evil, huh?



BLACK Cows


----------



## Saifullah

touela said:


> I curse these black cows - I remember as child, everytime I went with my grandfather to his farm place, these cows always tried to come after me. Grandfather had to push them away everytime.
> Then I went with my Nana abbu to his farm place, same thing there. Just look at their faces. There is something evil, huh?


Hahahaha man i am just rolling on the floor


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Shah Xaib said:


> These villages look so stunning in these pics but living there is soooo difficult
> 
> 
> u chhachhi??


It depends on which village; I lived with my relatives (who lived in a village) for a week. It was a beautiful and indescribable experince. Just don't forget your mosquito repellent


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naran 7Th, July. 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New Resolve

awesome pics guys, there was a photo of them making gur. nothing beats fresh hot GUR on a Sugarcane. Best Dessert ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

nice pics guys...have a lot of similarities with our villages in BD> keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

our village in district Gujrat/Punjab

Darbar (not mosque)






kotis houses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

village in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

very refreshing and leisurely rural life, Great share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> very refreshing and leisurely rural life, Great share dear



So nice of you Bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



Es sutte ka jawab nahi , having hukka in fields with no mobile and work related email tensions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zootinali

ghazi52 said:


> Naran 7Th, July. 2016


What are these green boxes?


----------



## RazaGujjar

save_ghenda said:


> our village in district Gujrat/Punjab
> 
> Darbar (not mosque)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotis houses



May i ask where do you live in Gujrat district?..I live in a small village near Kotla Arab Ali Khan


----------



## [Bregs]

zootinali said:


> What are these green boxes?



Honey bee houses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

zootinali said:


> What are these green boxes?



Honey collector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

RazaGujjar said:


> May i ask where do you live in Gujrat district?..I live in a small village near Kotla Arab Ali Khan



We live near Kotla as well,


----------



## ghazi52

Sakhi Sarwar , is a town in Dera Ghazi Khan District, Pakistan. It is named after a Muslim Sufi saint Syed Ahmad Sultan, also known as Sakhi Sarwar, whose tomb is situated in the vicinity.

The tomb itself was built in the 13th century in a small village named Muqam in the Sulaiman Mountains, 35 kilometres (22 mi) from Dera Ghazi Khan city. It was later expanded by the Mughal king Zahir-ud-din Muhammad Babur. It is a unique building of Mughal architecture.

An urs, or festival in the honour of Syed Ahmad Sultan, also locally called "Sangh Mela", has been celebrated for centuries during Vaisakhi (March–April), with thousands of pilgrims coming to the town from the nearby localities. Historically, followers of Syed Ahmad Sultan belonged to various religions – Max Arthur Macauliffe, a colonial office appointed in Punjab, observed in 1875 that not only Muslims but Hindus also visited the shrines during the urs.[citation needed]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road in manda gocha village, Mansehra, KPK, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Students practice their instruments with their teachers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

Pictures are beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thally Village. GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mor Khunda, Punjab




]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Winter morning in Punjab





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Narcissist

Beautiful photography. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of uchali lake from nearby hills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tramri, suburban area of Islamabad

Credits: Muhammad Murad Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Faisalabad





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Divergent

It's so beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

This is how average village in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Mandi and surrounding districts look. More trees are needed. I guess all this area not long ago used to be jungle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Awesome pictures of villages in Pakistan. This is the real Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Samurai_assassin said:


> Awesome pictures of villages in Pakistan. This is the real Pakistan.



I thought you were the "Real bangladesh".


----------



## Samurai_assassin

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I thought you were the "Real bangladesh".


Am I supposed to be offended by your comment?



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I thought you were the "Real bangladesh".


Where in Pakistan do you hail from?


----------



## ghazi52

Somewhere in rural Punjab.

.
.





Zhob

.
.






A mosque in Makran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## foxtrot1

photos are good but spend 1 week there.. nani yaad ajani hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

You post up some pictures of Yasmin Lari who has designed brilliant houses to accommodate poor villagers agaisnt floods in Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Samurai_assassin said:


> You post up some pictures of Yasmin Lari who has designed brilliant houses to accommodate poor villagers against floods in Sindh










Yasmin Lari has designed brilliant houses to accommodate poor villagers against floods in Sindh.









Yasmeen Lari, Pakistan's first female architect, discussed her work and the importance of vernacular architecture at RIBA in London.

Over 45,000 disaster relief structures have been built under the direction and influence of Yasmeen Lari since 2010. With an emphasis on vernacular building techniques and materials she produces buildings that not only create a smaller carbon footprint, but also are simple enough to be built by the inhabitants in need.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Yasmin Lari has designed brilliant houses to accommodate poor villagers against floods in Sindh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasmeen Lari, Pakistan's first female architect, discussed her work and the importance of vernacular architecture at RIBA in London.
> 
> Over 45,000 disaster relief structures have been built under the direction and influence of Yasmeen Lari since 2010. With an emphasis on vernacular building techniques and materials she produces buildings that not only create a smaller carbon footprint, but also are simple enough to be built by the inhabitants in need.


Well done we should acknowledge people like Yasmin she is an inspiration to Pak.



ghazi52 said:


> Yasmin Lari has designed brilliant houses to accommodate poor villagers against floods in Sindh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasmeen Lari, Pakistan's first female architect, discussed her work and the importance of vernacular architecture at RIBA in London.
> 
> Over 45,000 disaster relief structures have been built under the direction and influence of Yasmeen Lari since 2010. With an emphasis on vernacular building techniques and materials she produces buildings that not only create a smaller carbon footprint, but also are simple enough to be built by the inhabitants in need.


Where in Pakistan do you come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Samurai_assassin said:


> Where in Pakistan do you come from?




Town.. Ghazi....Tarbela Dam. 
It is one of the largest dams in Pakistan with a huge lake making for incredible setting. It was made possible thanks to US aid back in 1960s during the honeymoon period between US and Pak in Ayub Khan days.

Here is shot of US Marine chopper flying over the lake during the earthquake relief operations.






Source: https://defence.pk/threads/my-village-wedding-dish-and-other-cuisine.426599/page-2#ixzz4TPxfk5Wu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Town.. Ghazi....Tarbela Dam.
> It is one of the largest dams in Pakistan with a huge lake making for incredible setting. It was made possible thanks to US aid back in 1960s during the honeymoon period between US and Pak in Ayub Khan days.
> 
> Here is shot of US Marine chopper flying over the lake during the earthquake relief operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/my-village-wedding-dish-and-other-cuisine.426599/page-2#ixzz4TPxfk5Wu


Which province is that in? Sorry my Pak geography isn't quiet up to polish.


----------



## ghazi52

Samurai_assassin said:


> Which province is that in? Sorry my Pak geography isn't quiet up to polish.




Hazara.. KPK.
West from 50 Kilometers to Islamabad.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Hazara.. KPK.
> West from 50 Kilometers to Islamabad.


Very nice.


----------



## Avicenna

Beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mr.robot

Pani da wara

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pure life of Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Lush green fields new Multan, Punjab​








A rural school in Punjab.





The Ravi near its end, Punjab. Upstream from the point.​








Downstream from the same point.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Well.wisher

*Aanay kaa karo waada kab aao gae tum gaaun main , 

Hum tum ko chupa len gae , palkon pe bithaa len gae .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

500 kv (EHTV lines with a beautiful background) Near Multan





Taxila, Punjab.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazaGujjar

Cattle grazing in fields...Gujrat dist.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azadkashmir

touela said:


> I curse these black cows - I remember as child, everytime I went with my grandfather to his farm place, these cows always tried to come after me. Grandfather had to push them away everytime.
> Then I went with my Nana abbu to his farm place, same thing there. Just look at their faces. There is something evil, huh?


yeah man they are but it cos you have fear and they sense it. they can run really fast it scary.



ghazi52 said:


> Pure life of Hunza



that girls hands are big.

i wonder how much these land cost today? gbp price? 
looking for new place due to cunning relatives who want our tiny land they right next door to our house cant avoid them so rather move out.


----------



## ghazi52

Jehlum River, AJK, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZenBird

Punjab looks exactly like Indian Punjab, it's making me nostalgic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samurai_assassin

The YouTube channel Sights and sounds of Pakistan has brilliant videos of Pakistani cities and some rural areas.


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A village on the way to Domail, Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Village Life





















Somewhere in Northern Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Orange Orchards, Khanpur, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Local Girls at Malam Jabba , Swat






Punjab Rural Life












_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kinnow harvesting in rural Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

foxtrot1 said:


> photos are good but spend 1 week there.. nani yaad ajani hai


Mummy daddy, lol


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Sindh Scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khabeki Lake, Soon Valley, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.Sindh





Date harvest forms the core of the region's economic activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Haripur








Shangla , KpK





_

Charot Banda, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohistan, *







Cholistan Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley, Khushab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fields of Soon Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley, Naushera

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diran Peak, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Rural life is very open, stress free and pollution free. food made on earthen chulla is big plus to taste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


>



Ahhh man that pratha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pratha is my favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Pratha is my favourite.



Tandoori parantha is indeed very tasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Tandoori parantha is indeed very tasty



I really love tandoori paratha. Best.
But very few can make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> I really love tandoori paratha. Best.
> But very few can make it.



yea right it must not be over baked or half baked. but very tasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> yea right it must not be over baked or half baked. but very tasty



Yes.









Lot of technicality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of technicality.



hahahaah true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fish Farms in Multan





_

Rural Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*پنجاب میں گندم کی کٹائی تصاویر میں*






*پاکستان کے صوبہ پنجاب کے بیشتر علاقوں میں گندم کی فصل کی کٹائی کا کام جاری ہے جبکہ کچھکاشتکاروں کا کہنا ہے غیرمتوقع بارشوں کے باعث گندم کی کٹائی تاخیر کا شکار ہوئی ہے۔*

گندم کی کٹائی کے لیے جدید مشینری کا استعمال میں اضافہ ہوا ہے جبکہ روایتی انداز میں درانتی سے فصل کی کٹائی اب بھی رائج ہے۔

کاشتکاروں کا کہنا ہے رواں سال گندم کی فصل گذشتہ برسوں کے مقابلے میں کافی اچھی رہی ہے تاہم بارشوں کے باعث کچھ علاقوں میں فصلوں کو نقصان بھی پہنچا ہے۔

ضلع حافظ آباد کے ایک کاشتکار رائے مہدی حسن کا کہنا ہے کہ اس سال ایک ایکڑ اراضی سے اوسطاً 50 سے 60 من گندم حاصل ہوئی ہے جو کہ کافی بہتر ہے۔





ان کا کہنا تھا کہ مارچ کے اواخر اور اپریل کے آغاز میں تیز دھوپ سے فصل اچھی تیار ہوئی تاہم کٹائی کے دنوں میں بارشوں سے کاشتکاروں میں گندم خراب ہونے کے بارے تشویش بھی پائی جاتی ہے۔

ایک اور کاشتکار اختر علی کا کہنا تھا کہ انھیں امید ہے کہ رواں سال ان کی فصل زیادہ منافع بخش ثابت ہوگی۔

خیال رہے کہ رواں سال حکومت پنجاب کی جانب سے گندم کی خریداری کا ریٹ 1300 روپے فی من مقرر کیا گیا ہے اور صوبے بھر میں 330 سے زائد خریداری مراکز قائم کیے گئے ہیں۔

حکومت پنجاب کی جانب سے رواں سال 130 ارب روپے کی مالیت سے 40 لاکھ ٹن گندم خریدنے کا ہدف مقرر کیا ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Haripur







Panniyan Village, Haripur, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zinda Pir Village, DG Khan, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Panniyan Village, Haripur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

My village
River Indus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> My village
> River Indus



wah your village adjoining river Indus ?


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wah your village adjoining river Indus ?



Yes. Bro.
One side is River Indus other side mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. Bro.
> One side is River Indus other side mountain.



damn cool scenic place you belong to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> damn cool scenic place you belong to


Luckily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lagay Raho

ghazi52 said:


>


this picture is so deep for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malakhro, a traditional Sindhi form of wrestling, being played in the Umerkot district of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dreamer4eva

ghazi52 said:


> My village
> River Indus



Kya baat hai, ajj tan apne pind di yaad aa gayi. Nothing beats a Punjabi manja. Nice share bro..



ghazi52 said:


> No electricity require . Peace..............


I'm glad you guys still have it, you won't find in this side of Punjab. I saw it last time in my village when I was in my primary school and now in my 30s. Keep sharing bro, doing an awesome job..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza.GB
In hunza people work together to help each other because they know if they work in unity than they save their time and finish work earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

wow bro frm where do you find these real natural pics ?

that tandoori roti being made is damn tempting



ghazi52 said:


> Hunza.GB
> In hunza people work together to help each other because they know if they work in unity than they save their time and finish work earlier.



Hunza wow, amazing natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow bro frm where do you find these real natural pics ?
> that tandoori roti being made is damn tempting
> 
> Hunza wow, amazing natural beauty



True. Nature is there for appreciation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalakot Road, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

ghazi52 said:


> My village
> River Indus


What's name of ur village


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Kalakot Road, Swat



superb heavenly place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Arang Kel, Neelam Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karhoonjhaar Mountains, Thar















A Thari farmer grazing his livestock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB.






An elderly man rides his bicycle in Bahawalpur, near the Cholistan desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"Happiness"
Mehdiabad, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB






Clay House in Baluchistan







Neelum Valley,






Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

superb share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> superb share dear



Love you dear.....


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Matiltan Valley . Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A typical country house in Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi in 1950's
“Your face is marked with lines of life, put there by love and laughter, suffering and tears. It's beautiful.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chenab River Multan








Near Mondi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*An old farmer ploughing the field in old style in the outskirts of Sheikhupura, Punjab, Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Break time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lassi Wala Saag Recipe
Unique Saag Recipe | Sarson Ka Saag

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Metro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

ghazi52 said:


>


Interesting. Where is this? Is the track purpose built, or was it laid for something else, and now used for this?


----------



## ghazi52

insight-out said:


> Interesting. Where is this? Is the track purpose built, or was it laid for something else, and now used for this?









Gangapur is a small village in the Faisalabad district of Punjab. It has a unique horse tramway connecting the village with the nearest railway station, Buchiana, about 2 miles (3 km) away.

The tramway dates from the 19th century and was in operation until 1998 when it fell into disuse owing to lack of funding to keep the track in repair. Now, the track has been restored and the horse tram resumed service in 2010.










Chak Number 591-GB is a small village in Faisalabad Division. It is also called Gangapur - named after the famous philanthropist and engineer Sir Ganga Ram. Some text on the web suggests that Sir Ganga Ram owned the village of Gangapur (confirmation needed). It is said that he was a landlord here and turned it into a model village of the late 19th century. He introduced modern agricultural means and machinery of the time to Gangapur. One such machine was a heavy duty Electrical Motor which was installed in 1898 on Gogira branch canal to pump water for agriculture. This motor was brought to Gangapur from Lahore by railways and this is where the story of our today’s post starts. The nearest Railway Station from Gangapur is another village called Buchiana (101 km from Lahore on Sheikhupura - Shorkot branch line). From Buchiana to Gangapur the distance is approximately 3 kilometers and in 1890s there were no means available to transport a heavy electrical motor from Buchiana Railway Station to Gangapur. Therefore Sir Ganga Ram ordered a special railway track to be built for the purpose between the two villages and a horse-driven trolley was used to transport this electric motor to Gangapur. After the motor was installed, the horse driven trolley remained in operation to transport people between the two villages. Therefore the horse driven trolley that we see in the photo is now 112 years old (built in 1898). It remained in continuous operation for 100 years until 1998 when financial problems and disrepair of track and trolley put an end to the service. That was until yesterday. After 12 years of dis-repair and non-service the horse tram of Gangapur has now been rehabilitated and put back into service in 2010.

Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

کاش یہ دن پھر واپس آئیں
جب مکان کچے اور لوگ سچے تھے


----------



## ghazi52

Haircut Desi style..
What a cute and simple style.


----------



## ghazi52

Really miss this food...........................


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inside a Baloch house 















Men in a market in Balochistan 







Gidaans in Chagai desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Apricots are being dried on rooftops in a distant village of Baltistan known as Yugo.


----------



## ghazi52

Organic Sugar Process in village Sakheer Gojra Punjab 


*History of Organic Sugar Process :*

First time Alexander the great came in Indian subcontinent in 326 BC some one present Organic Solid Brown Sugar with Pan Cake ( Gurr or Rotti ) He taste & says i am eating first time very hard honey that's mean Greek people don't know about Organic sugar in 326 BC . Think about it how rich our Punjabi culture & Heritage today Britisher & Europeans says their self very educated & mart breed of the world . But if we check ancient history of subcontinent we are much better & well civilized then Europeans & Americans , Latinos .Thats mean Punjabis know sugar process before Alexander arrival more then 326 BC .

Organic Sugar Process in village Sakheer Gojra Punjab Pakistan .

Rural Punjabi House ....






.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*Mud Houses | Natural Punjab Village | Rural Life In Pakistan*


*



*

beautiful life no stress, no worries, just a beautiful life . love it


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan








Vegetable Market , Batgram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Foggy Morning


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## HariPrasad

ghazi52 said:


>




Wah Wah. Dil khush ho Gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Do you guys have ever eaten Katwa meat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ploughing season mashallah started in Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley 







Kumrat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Arandu , Shigar


----------



## ghazi52

Location: Ḵangạ Village, Shahkot, district Nankana Sahib


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The lush green fields the breathtaking Karis Valley., Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan
Karis Valley is a beautiful and historical village of Ghanche District Beside the Shyok River lying 39.3km form Skardu in east.


----------



## ghazi52

My parents enjoying the beautiful weather of Kumrat Valley. 

Thall village. Kumrat Valley. KP. khyber pakhtunkhwa

August 2018.
Pc : Noman Subhani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab*


Karigam, a small village between Chillum and Gorikot. Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Village Style Of Mud Houses | Rural Life In Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

یوں تو بارش کا موسم ہر بار شدید اچھا لگتا ہے۔مگر جب فصل پکی ہو اور کسانوں کے گھروں میں اُمید کے بھڑولے مایوسی سے بھر جائیں تو دُکھ محسوس ہوتا ہے۔اے عظیم پروردگار
اپنی رحمت ہی برسانا اور دہقان اپنی سال بھر کی محنت سمیٹ سکے اتنی مہلت دینا۔ * آمین*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Village Mundi, KP


----------



## Defense Reader

نورپورتھل Noorpur Thal District Khushab








اوچھالی جھیل وادی سون خوشاب 
Uchali lake Soon valley Khushab




way to Kanhati Garden Soon Valley Khushab






Kanhati Garden




اوچھالی جھیل وادی سون خوشاب



Track to spring Sultan Mehdi sb Soon Valley Khushab



Village Dhak & Talokar Khushab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Arandu Village
Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar


----------



## Great Janjua

Fields off Punjab Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*DESI LIFE OF PAKISTAN *

MARK WIENS on Village Food Of Pakistan







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Broghil Valley, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Village view of Tharparkar Desert of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Momand District. KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

Shinkiari hut is located above ghanool and two road lead up there. one from sangar before ghanool and one from ghanool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defense Reader

District Khushab Land of Mountain, Valley, Plains, Canals, River and desert ♥

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jehlum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Ghazi Khan







کھیتوں کی ہریالی، کارپیٹڈ سڑک اور مارچ کے مہینے کا معتدل پن مجھے کہیں کہیں مشرقی یورپ کی یاد دلا رہا تھا—تصویر رمضان رفیق







ڈی جی خان کی ایک شام—تصویر رمضان رفیق








بیروں کا باغ—تصویر رمضان رفیق







کوئنوا کی فصل—تصویر رمضان رفیق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SHAGHARTHANG VALLEY KACHURA SKARDU BALTISTAN. Its about 60 km from skardu city and 25 km from Kachura Valley. 
Its very suitable for small trek, hiking, trout fishing, unique culture, eco tourism, Camping etc. Three famous trek can start from here
1) Shagarthang to Basho Valley 
2) Shagarthang to Chilum Astore 
3) shagarthang to Deosai Bara pani
These small treks are the world most beautiful shorts treks. 
PC: Ashiq Faraz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Gatwala Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Hazara KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

Hand Made Baskets for Birds, Veggetables & Fruits


----------



## ghazi52

Gabral Valley, Swat
Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

Village Tube-Well in Punjab, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

these tube wells should be in controlled number and excessive use of them may result in lowering of water table and cause land to become barren.We should learn methods to reduce water use for irrigation


Sunny4pak said:


> Village Tube-Well in Punjab, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Animals Crossing Indus River Tributary in Punjab Pakistan 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Beautiful Sunset View at Indus River Captured from my Cell Phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Grass Cutter in Punjab Pakistan fitted with Diesel Engine.
*


----------



## B.K.N

Yaseen1 said:


> these tube wells should be in controlled number and excessive use of them may result in lowering of water table and cause land to become barren.We should learn methods to reduce water use for irrigation



Almost entire Punjab,s agricultural depends on these tubewells there isn't any water scarcity in Punjab


----------



## Sunny4pak

Brass Knuckles said:


> Almost entire Punjab,s agricultural depends on these tubewells there isn't any water scarcity in Punjab


Yes there isn't water scarcity in Punjab, However using latest techniques may result in cost effective ways of irrigation that will help the country in long run (such as low oil consumption by using solar tube wells)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

this is dependent on rainfall and if rainfall is decreased any year due to climate change this water may go lower and tube wells may dry out so we should be better prepared for tough situations as we already lack water supply in certain housing societies in our cities and people have to pay for tankers for water 


Brass Knuckles said:


> Almost entire Punjab,s agricultural depends on these tubewells there isn't any water scarcity in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Yaseen1 said:


> this is dependent on rainfall



Sir water in Punjab is not dependent on rain
Punjab main jitni rain hoti hai us par grass bhi nhi ug sakti
Water levels in Punjab are dependent on it's mighty rivers
If not for these rivers Punjab would be a dessert


----------



## ghazi52

A farmer in Punjab is rejuvenating sand dunes through drip irrigation
Zofeen T. Ebrahim
June 01, 2019







Reducing water use in agriculture is key for Pakistan, a country facing severe water shortages. — Photo by Hasan Abdullah






Hassan Abdullah has pioneered the use of drip irrigation on dunes in Punjab, Pakistan.






Drip irrigation is only possible with solar energy, far cheaper than diesel pumps used by so many farmers. — Photo by Hasan Abdullah


For as long as Hasan Abdullah can remember the 50-acre sandy dune on his 400-acre farmland in Sadiqabad, Pakistan’s Punjab province, was an irritant – nothing grew on it.

His farmland lies beside the vast Cholistan desert in a canal irrigated area east of the Indus River in Rahim Yar Khan district. Abdullah inherited it in 2005, when his father passed away. Until then he had been working in information technology.

In 2015, after much research, Abdullah took a “calculated risk” of cultivating the “barren” dune using the drip irrigation system. The government’s announcement of a 60% subsidy on drip irrigation was “a big incentive,” he said. Agriculture, through wasteful flood irrigation, accounts for over 80% water usage in a country facing severe water shortages.

Today, Abdullah’s dune is a sight to behold: fruit orchards have flourished in the sand. He admitted that without drip irrigation the “dune would never have produced anything.”

Water mixed with fertiliser is carried out through pipes with heads known as drippers, explained Abdullah, which release a certain amount of water per minute directly to the roots of each plant across the orchard.

And because watering is precise, there is no evaporation, no run off, and no wastage.

These new water saving techniques will be key to the future survival of Pakistan’s farmers, who face growing water shortages. Pakistan’s per capita water availability is very low, yet the agricultural sector is deeply inefficient in its water use and its productivity is low. Farmers in Punjab, Pakistan’s largest province, grow water intensive crops such as cotton and wheat using flood irrigation. Their challenges will only grow with climate change. The water flow of the Indus River – which the farmers rely on for their water supply – is predicted with the rapid retreat of the Himalayan glaciers.

*The power of the drip*

Using drip irrigation, farmers can save up to 95% of water and reduce fertiliser use, compared to surface irrigation, according to Malik Mohammad Akram, director general of the On Farm Water Management (OFWM) wing in the Punjab government’s agriculture department. In flood irrigation – the traditional method of agriculture in the region – a farmer uses 412,000 litres per acre, while using drip irrigation the same land can be irrigated with just 232,000 litres of water, he explained.

The water on Abdullah’s dune is pumped from a canal – which is part of the Indus Basin irrigation system – into a reservoir built on the land. “Being at the tail end [of the canal system], we needed to be assured the availability of water at all times and thus we had to construct a reservoir,” said Abdullah. For years now, farmers at the head of the canals have been “stealing” water causing much misery for farmers downstream.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Tent Pegging & Horse Dance, Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Camel dance in Punjab, Pakistan






Camel wieght lifting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Ganga Ram Village
Jaranwala,





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Pir baba, Buner, KP


----------



## Sunny4pak

Solar Power Tubewell in Punjab, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Random Clips of Village Life/Culture


----------



## ghazi52

سوئے لال دوانے
تربوز
water melon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Peacock & Duck along-with Baby goat Enjoying in my Village


----------



## Sunny4pak

*This is how villagers do hilarious things*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Tractor Used for Irrigation


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Beautiful View of Rain in Village*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Horse Dance in Village*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

ghazi52 said:


>


So Much Beauty & soothing nature in these pics. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Sunny4pak said:


> So Much Beauty & soothing nature in these pics. Thanks for sharing



Sirf photo main hi yeh achi lagti hain


----------



## Sunny4pak

Brass Knuckles said:


> Sirf photo main hi yeh achi lagti hain


Sir in Reality too, one has to see hundreds of positive things in village life alongside very few negatives.


----------



## B.K.N

Sunny4pak said:


> Sir in Reality too, one has to see hundreds of positive things in village life alongside very few negatives.



Garmi hoti hai bahut crops ki waja sa habbas ziada hojati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Beautiful Sunset View At Indus River, Punjab*


----------



## ghazi52

Meeting with herarder gujjar folks at Baboon Top - Neelum Valley Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

رہٹ جب آباد تھے، زندگی جب سادہ تھی 
لاہور ١٩٤٠ کی ایک یادگار تصویر


----------



## ghazi52

simplicity of Life






Mountains of Pir Panjal Range and the Fields of Sialkot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zindagi Saada Hay
Simple Life in the Villages of Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Solar Tube-Well in Punjab, Pakistan*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Solar Tube-Well In Punjab, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Bread (onion made bread made in Tandoor)
At daytime in the villages, the bread is prepared by putting soft onions, green pepper, green and dry diny̰ạ .
Home Butter make its taste more sweet.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Grass Cutter being fitted with Diesel Engine.*


----------



## ghazi52

Ayun Valley, Chitral 

Pic By: Muzamal Hussain Toori


----------



## ghazi52

The valley of Kashmir.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Typical Village Cultural Highlights in Summer*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Cobra Snake in Village.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

one evening in muzaffargarh


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Volley Ball Match in Rural Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Villagers Used to Plant Rice Crops by hand Every Year in Punjab*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jhelum. Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Harvesting of Crops going on Now a Days in Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pir baba, Buner, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Villagers Dates Plucking Technique in Rural Punjab*


----------



## Sunny4pak

Villagers Setting Up Diesel Engine for Irrigation.


----------



## ghazi52

Jadoon Bagh, Abbottabad, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindhi farmyard - 1890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Volley Ball Match 2019.*


----------



## ghazi52

After receiving a good amount of rainfall in many years, the Thar desert is in full bloom.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Village Pool Diving


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Village Tube-Well Drilling 2019.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Volley Ball Match Mianwali 2019*


----------



## ghazi52

لشکرگاز کی دیہی زندگی—سید مہدی بخاری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Our Culture
Simplicity we are missing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Local ladies pulling the ropes at a well to gill their pots with drinking water in Khensar Village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Our Culture
> *Simplicity *we are missing



well said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Morning Light in a remote village of Naran Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Village Pool & Sozo Style Sliding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> Sindhi farmyard - 1890


has anything changed after 100 years ?


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Funny Village Clips & Tent Pegging 2019.*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Old Engine Still in Work in Punjab, Pakistan*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Machine Used for Agriculture around the World.*


----------



## ghazi52

Kel, Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sailkot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> Sailkot


Is that @Maarkhoor ?


----------



## Sunny4pak

Talented Kids of Village Playing Volley Ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rupal Valley,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Old Engine Still Working Well in Village


----------



## ghazi52

Lush green atmosphere. Orange , Orange

Kotmoman, Sargodha.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Wood Cutter Setup on Diesel Engine in Village


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Diesel Engine On-Spot Overhaul by Pakistani Mechanic*





@ghazi52 @Imran Khan @airbus101 @air marshal @MastanKhan @Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Tractor Trolley at Work*


----------



## ghazi52

Village beauty
Syedwala


----------



## ghazi52

Boola Khan, Jamshoro, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

.






Gharail Village. CHITRAL VALLEY


----------



## ghazi52

Evening time
Syedwala, Punjab







.








,.






..


----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## Sunny4pak

*Solar System Flour Machine*


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab... Khushab











Soan Valley









KUSHAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Simple Life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Dervish, Chitral, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

خوشاب

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Green Arrow said:


> Which province ?



this is the common landscape of Potohar (Barani) region of Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*@Stealth* Sir These pics were shared by you back in 2010-11 here in PDF.




























@Imran Khan @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

Sunny4pak said:


> *@Stealth* Sir These pics were shared by you back in 2010-11 here in PDF.
> 
> View attachment 591844
> View attachment 591845
> View attachment 591846
> View attachment 591847
> View attachment 591848
> View attachment 591849
> View attachment 591850
> View attachment 591851
> 
> 
> @Imran Khan @WebMaster



Yeah Thnx I took these back in 2009/2010 in Islamabad/Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mian Dheri, a* beautiful village located in Ghazi tehsil of Haripur district. KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road towards Garam Chashma village,
*Chitral*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Hardworking & Skilled Hands of Villagers*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab







.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mighty Nanga Parbat from Trishing village...

July 19, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Village life in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

مہوڑیانوالا گاؤں کا ایک حسین اور دلکش منظر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Simple life..........................







Going home after went for fresh up and grazing........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak_Sher

ghazi52 said:


>


Awesome pictures. Tx for posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak_Sher said:


> Awesome pictures. Tx for posting



Thank you.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kachura village, Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zane_K

ghazi52 said:


> Kuri Dolaal, Mandra
> 
> View attachment 121293


Rural Pakistan in my view is the real Pakistan. Love coming to Pakistan to live in the countryside. I know you all heard it before...simple,beautiful & slow.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Noorpur, Thal












.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mogh, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,


----------



## ghazi52

Northern area rural....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Fahim Akhtar
Yesterday at 10:54 AM


Beautiful ❤️ village life of Hangu valley, kpk 6th March 2020







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Wheat crop
Syedwala, Punjab







before


----------



## ghazi52

آو دوستو ست بسم اللہ جی آیاں نوں دیسی ناشتہ تیار ھے


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Evening At chak No 112...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: FaiSa-l Meh-Mood

Jinnah Sports Complex, Islamabad

Published by: Sami Haider


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bajur, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Kohlo, Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

AJK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

What are they cooking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KediKesenFare said:


> What are they cooking?



It is a sweet dish called Halwa. In picture they are making at a wedding in a rural area..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

ghazi52 said:


> It is a sweet dish called Halwa. In picture they are making at a wedding in a rural area..


Ofcourse, I know Helva!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparker, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat
Phost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

بزرگاں دی گپ شپ دا سوہنڑا ماحول


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

tobacco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Village Life In Pakistan Daily Routine Work in 2020 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

جوڑا کلاں خوشاب سے دریائے جہلم کے کنارے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

کجھ انج وی راہواں اوکھیاں سن
کجھ گل وچ غم دا طوق وی سی
کجھ شہر دے لوگ وی ظالم سن
کجھ مینوں مرن دا شوق وی سی


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 692111


You just know that food is gonna be delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

masterchief_mirza said:


> You just know that food is gonna be delicious.



Simple and delicious .


----------



## عقاب

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 160487
> View attachment 160488
> View attachment 160489
> View attachment 160490
> View attachment 160491


Which area is 4th pic?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which area is 4th pic?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thatta, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

سونی دھرتی اللا رکھے قدم قدم اباد

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Early Morning


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Atta, chuckie


----------



## ghazi52

Its sugarcane season so in rural side of Sindh many people use sugarcane leaves as fodder for their animals like this boy is bringing fodder at home. And I am sure there are few sugarcanes are hidden inside of these leaves which he enjoy at home with siblings.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Rural


----------



## ghazi52

*Bull Race





*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab
















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

کچھ سست قدم راستے___ An Old man walking through Village Path near head Maralla, Sialkot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Madaklasht- Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful village in Okara, Punjab, Pakistan from the lens of 
@Amnasiddique11
Okara is Pakistan's largest producer of maize, potato and dairy products.


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab























Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Tirha valley , district Khyber.


----------



## ghazi52

Wheat and grapevine Balochistan,






.






.


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Nice Food Security In mango season people, specially villagers love to make Pickle/Achar and enjoy it with chapattis specially when there is nothing to cook as dish with chapattis.


----------



## ghazi52

A peaceful evening, preparing dinner.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kamrat valley, KPK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer, Yasin Valley
Photo: Yasin Clicks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Rural


----------



## Sharma Ji

ghazi52 said:


> Ghizer, Yasin Valley
> Photo: Yasin Clicks
> 
> 
> View attachment 757427


looks like a volcanic peak !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old method of farm irrigation in rural Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Emmanuel Guddu

@emnpk

Great sign of rich culture in our Sindh Pakistan. Here is my Bhabhi ji with her beautiful cultural and colorful wear, making Lassi in a village near on Machhi hotel to Nasarpur road of Sindh Pakistan. Also you can see beautiful art on mud wall at back.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GB
Sowing time after harsh winter.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rural side of Bhatti Hotel town, Pak Singhar road near Tando Allahyar of Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A village near Sanjar Chang ,Dist Tando Allahyar , Sindh, where many beautiful Fuel Efficient Economy Stoves made and colored by women.


----------



## ghazi52

Life in a Remote Baloch Village
Washuk, Central Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

For breakfast..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Morning Routine of Desert Women*
Cooking Traditional Breakfast
Pakistan Village Life


----------



## ghazi52

Goshyi near Balakot village, Swat valley. KPK...


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Dill Shakh town of Dist . Sanghar , Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good Morning to all with rising sun and nature. 
Ah it was so cold in village. Well this is the place in village near Dah Dhari, Dist Matiari of Sindh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sarson yellow Mustard field near Chambar town of Dist Tando Allahyar in Sindh. 
This is perfect time to enjoy Sarson ka sag with glass of Lassi and Makhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peaceful and relax ;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Simple and peaceful.....







............


----------



## ghazi52

....




..................


----------



## ghazi52

.




.......


----------



## ghazi52

...
Tea time in the farms..

.




............


----------



## Defense Reader

*Soon Valley Khushab *


----------



## ghazi52

.




...........


----------



## ghazi52

i
i












iii


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

-'-




-'-;'


----------



## ghazi52

,.,





Corn bread... Maakahi ki roti....
.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Man at work, nice arrangement.....


----------



## ghazi52

Wheat season in progress ..


----------



## ghazi52

Shrine in rural Sindh..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Bull being prepare for bull race , South Hazara and north west Punjab..


----------



## ghazi52

Men at work..


----------



## ghazi52

Tobacco sorting...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,..
Colors of Sindh.
Here is a village woman doing mud plaster at her house, this they do often to keep maintain their houses. Sindh is rich in culture and colors with loving people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old irrigation system in rural areas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Simple work place...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,......,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road side vendor, Fresh and organic vegetables....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Cattle mundi..


----------



## ghazi52

Rural road...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

Village at river bank, at Gilgit Baltistan.....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab...


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab..


----------



## ghazi52

Tea is ready to serve with fresh milk...


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Sindh Breakfast...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.


----------

